# Small SUV's



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I wanted a Denali but unfortunatly I have to buy right now so I do not have the coin to buy the truck I want right now. I was fine to wait a couple of years to buy but discovered that my wifes car was to small to hold the double stoller that we will be needing come November. 
So my plan is to buy a used SUV a year or two old. Right now I'm thinking of buying a Jeep Grand Cherokee but I'm opened to suggestions. What is the evil small SUV of your choice?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Super,

This past November, I was in the same postion. I finally felt that I got the most for my buck with a BUICK Rendevious. I find it to be very roomy, great on gas, and it is all wheel drive. I purchased a 2004 model with 9000 miles on it for a song from a GM dealer. You might want to take a loot at those. If you purchase one like I did and it is a GM used car, they add another 3000 miles to the warranty, so instead of a 36000 bumper to bumper, I have a 39000 bumper to bumper warranty. It was a program car and I told them what I wanted, and they searched until they found it. They sold it to me for a song almost, so you might want to consider that.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well my wife has a 04 Jeep Liberty and I really like it. Has good power and more room than you would think by looking at it. A buddy of mine has a Ford Escape and that thing sucks. He paid as much as I did for my jeep and has half the asscerories and half the power. Plus the ford os fwd so it sucks for towing.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

My wife has liked the Liberty ever since they came out so today we were checking them out. We've decided that there probably isn't enough cargo room for a double stroller that's why we are starting to look at the slightly bigger SUV's. But the liberty is a nice truck. I'll have to look into TW36's suggestion of the Buick Rendezvous. One thing I'll be adding to whatever I get is the GPS system. The mapquest that talks to you. :sayyes:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Take a look at the Subaru Forester. Very reliable, roomy, AWD. 

I drive a 99 Legacy and that might be something to look at too.

"Drive small - live large"


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Jeep Grand Cherokee does not have a much cargo space as you would think! Do not know if they still have the spare time in the rear cargo area like they used to, if so may not be the best choice.

In the Jeep Grand Cherokee size range, the Ford Explorer/Merc Mountaineer probably has more cargo room?

Subaru Outback/Forester might be an option?

If you are looking for cheap, and you can deal with the looks, you could probably get a Pontiac Aztec for a steal. As I remember, they were giving these away at the auctions as there was not much market for them!

Hey you could always look at the mini vans!! 

Oh, yea, you said you were interested in a Denali, so I bet the mini van would be a sore subject!

I am driving an '05 Denali XL, so I know where you are coming from and what you are missing. Makes my '01 Merc Mountaineer feel like I am riding in a lawn trailer behind a box truck!

JamesO


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Pontiac Aztek not having much of a market...I wonder why :winkgrin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi JamesO,

Now we know who the money men are on this forum. Anyone who could afford what you drive has to be a money man.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Honda Element must be a distant relative of the Pontiac Aztec??

I drive the Denali when I am not crusing in my Impala SS!!

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I recently picked up a Kia Sorento, and it's a great car. It's 20% cheaper than a comparably equipped model from most other makers, and they have a fantastic warranty. It's a good looking vehicle, I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I want a Jeep Grand Cherokee. My parents have one and I love to take it from them when I get the chance. Being a big person, I fit comfortable in it, unlike most forgien SUV's. I really enjoy it.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

My family used to have a Cherokee...I loved that car.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the responces. I'll let you know what I end up getting, although it may not be for a couple of months.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Well a couple of months turned into one day. Tonight I ended up buying the Grand Cherokee with the Hemi 5.7L and plenty of extras. I've got a 7year/70000 mile warranty, a 3year/36month free general maintanance, and the A package which includes anti-stain (any stains within five years will be removed or they will replace the item that is stained), rust proof with a five year guarantee (nice for wisconsin winters with the loads of salt they throw on the road) and some kinf of extra sound proofing. It took two hours of fanagaling to get the price we wanted but it was well worth it.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice car!!! My wife really want a Grand Cherokee but we can't afford it right now. But good job on buying american.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

95five-0 said:


> But good job on buying american.


I wouldn't be an American Hero if I bought foreign. -razz:


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

Isn't the Aztec and the Rendezvous really the same wheel base, I mean GMC usually reuses a lot of things across the entire lineup... :4-dontkno 

The cavaliers and sunbirds were the same...etc..

Liberty is a decent machine, even offered in Diesel... :heartlove


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

MD_Willington said:


> Liberty is a decent machine, even offered in Diesel... :heartlove


My wife originally wanted a Liberty but it was a little too small so we decided to get the Grand Cherokee. I was excited thinking I was going to be able to get the diesel engine for the Grand Cherokee only to be disappointed finding out they only offer the Grand Cherokee in Europe with diesel. :sayno: So I ended up with the 5.7 Hemi. Not what I originally wanted but it will do the trick.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

That's weird, when I worked at a Chrysler dealership, we had guys from Germany show up and pay cash for Grand Cherokee's with the 5.9L / (360CID)...they were called Orvis Edition Cherokee's...

Funny how that goes, we want diesel engines, they want gasoline engines...


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Good call not getting the liberty...they really are inferior compared to the cherokee.


----------

